# Fry



## Screwball (Aug 13, 2005)

how many fry are in a batch 

and my gouramis :chair: each other, in 10 G dwarf flame gouramis, well they dont realy :chair: but they chase each other and poke a them, sometimes they swirl around andstay side and chase each other, need an answer for both Q's
.
.
.
.
.
. :chair: :chair: :chair: :chair:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

what with all the :chair:, and what type of fish had fry? it depends.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 13, 2005)

they are guppy and swordtail fry and :chair: stands for attack


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm still not sure I understand the questions.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

20-60 fry in an average batch for guppies, while swordtails have been known to go over 200.

Gouramis are close kin to Siamese fighting fish, and they hate each other, and hate being in a small tank with each other.


----------

